# Hindi, Urdu: at market: do u have eggs?



## abo salim

I go to a market and I ask the salesman: do u have eggs? / are there any eggs here?
what is the common way to express that in Hindi?
my guesses:
kuch anDe he?
anDe milte he?
aap ke paas anDe he?

regards


----------



## Qureshpor

Urdu:

(kyaa) aap ke paas anDe haiN?


----------



## littlepond

Hindi: (kyaa) aapke paas (kuchh) anDe haiN?

"Do you keep eggs?" would be "Kyaa aap anDe rakhte haiN?"


----------



## nizamuddin

mujhay kuch anDe chahiye ... kia aap kay pass mil saktay hain.


----------



## abo salim

Thank u all. Bahut shukriya


----------



## marrish

littlepond said:


> Hindi: (kyaa) aapke paas (kuchh) anDe haiN?
> 
> *"Do you keep eggs?" would be "Kyaa aap anDe rakhte haiN?*"


yah vaakya mujhe jaisaa ki Hindi meN kahte haiN thoRaa "aTpaTaa saa" lagtaa hai. dukaan par yaa maNDii meN maiN to yuuN kah saktaa huuN: aap ke paas anDe hote haiN? aap ke paas anDe hu'aa karte haiN? aap anDe bhii bechaa karte haiN? aap ke paas (se) anDe milte haiN/milaa karte haiN? One could say "kyaa aap anDe (bhii) dete haiN" but it would be funnier than "rakhte haiN"


----------



## Kahaani

Would aapko anDe haiN also be possible? I have many doubts about this construction.

Thank you,


----------



## littlepond

^ It is only possible if you were talking to a hen and asking her: "do you have eggs (children)?"


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> ^ It is only possible if you were talking to a hen and asking her: "do you have eggs (children)?"


Would n't then one say, "aap *ke* anDe haiN?"


----------



## littlepond

^ That can also mean "are these your eggs?" (by way of proprietorship). Why to have ambiguity when a non-ambigous perfectly fine construction is there? "Aap ko bachche (anDe) haiN?" means that "have you got children (eggs)?"


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> ^ That can also mean "are these your eggs?" (by way of proprietorship). Why to have ambiguity when a non-ambigous perfectly fine construction is there? "Aap ko bachche (anDe) haiN?" means that "have you got children (eggs)?"


I am not convinced that this is a "perfectly fine construction". 

According to you "aap ko anDe haiN" means "Do you have eggs/Have you got eggs?". I have n't come across such construction. Perhaps others will participate to offer their views.


----------



## littlepond

^ Since it is rare to find a human being talking to a hen, of course you wouldn't come across _this _construction. You should open a new thread with the phrase "Aap ko *bachche *haiN?" as the subject, since talking about that in this thread would be off topic.


----------



## tonyspeed

Qureshpor said:


> I am not convinced that this is a "perfectly fine construction".
> 
> According to you "aap ko anDe haiN" means "Do you have eggs/Have you got eggs?". I have n't come across such construction. Perhaps others will participate to offer their views.



While leaving room for dialectal variation, I will say that if one changes haiN to hue then it becomes more acceptable doesn't it?

_aap ko bachche hue_


----------



## littlepond

^ That would be the act of delivery: not the state of having children.


----------



## littlepond

In addition, there is a difference of nuance between "inke chaar bachche haiN" and "inko chaar bachche haiN". It seems that Qureshpor jii is familiar with only the first construction.


----------



## gagun

aap ko bachcheiN hain(having children) is different from aap ko bachcheiN huey(giving birth)


----------



## tonyspeed

gagun said:


> aap ko bachcheiN hain(having children) is different from aap ko bachcheiN huey(giving birth)



It is technically still _honaa_.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> While leaving room for dialectal variation, I will say that if one changes haiN to hue then it becomes more acceptable doesn't it?
> 
> *aap ko bachche hue*


Yes, I think it is becoming more acceptable in this way. Good reasoning in my opinion.


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed said:


> It is technically still _honaa_.



But not sense-wise. And both sentences are completely acceptable.


----------

